# Bare breasted ladies dancing on Reforma Ave.



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, it was a bit of a surprise.

I was riding down Reforma around 12:30 pm in direction of Chapultepec park as I saw about 50 guys dancing in their underwear, hats and boots and nutin' else off on the right, right where Insurgentes crosses Reforma. Loud music playing, most guys in time. They were protesting the missing students, the Mexicans in the car said.

They were off to the side or on sidewalks, not disrupting traffic. A few hours later, heading up Reforma, they were on the other side of Reforma, again on the side, not disrupting traffic. Most of the men were wearing black and white photos of one missing student head strapped around their front pelvis, still in their underwear. Completely peaceful. Crowds in good mood, some dancing as well to the music, of course everywhere with their Smartphones out. But lining Reforma a bit further up were at least 20 woman also dancing as part of the protest, but all wearing nothing from the waist up. Totally obvious to the many cameras shooting. Very interesting. A first for me after many years in sunny Mexico. 

At least the weather had warmed up by then. Excellent day after the frigid start, and a nasty morning I spent mostly watching France 24 live streaming. What a sad story. Fortunately, Islam is a religion of peace.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Apparently religion and Mammalian Protuberances don't mix well.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I have moved the posts concerning the Charlie Hebdo massacre to a new thread in La Chatarrería.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Mexico is weird about letting the woman quit the 'grinnin and drop the linen. Supposedly going topless IS against the law....BUT.....apparently, and since there are so many Europeans that like to vacay in Cancun, it, actually seems encouraged. In Puerto Vallarta. if someone complains (most of the time a local) they get told to cover up the next time arrested. Lots of Dutch and British tourist don't go there anymore because of that. When I was staying @ the GCP in PV in 2005, during the pool volleyball game there, a few of us guys who were able to sway some to the women to get on our shoulders topless. The pool bartender immediately ratted us out, talk about a buzz killer.....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

May be you should go to Zipolite , no restrictions of any kinds there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> Mexico is weird about letting the woman quit the 'grinnin and drop the linen. Supposedly going topless IS against the law....BUT.....apparently, and since there are so many Europeans that like to vacay in Cancun, it, actually seems encouraged. In Puerto Vallarta. if someone complains (most of the time a local) they get told to cover up the next time arrested. Lots of Dutch and British tourist don't go there anymore because of that. When I was staying @ the GCP in PV in 2005, during the pool volleyball game there, a few of us guys who were able to sway some to the women to get on our shoulders topless. The pool bartender immediately ratted us out, talk about a buzz killer.....


Are you a high school sophomore?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Are you a high school sophomore?


No, a bachelor's degree in Journalism and minors in psychology and American history! Who wants to discuss Cuba and have some pizza?


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Naked? A strange sight in DF, you say? I'm guessing you missed the gay pride parade a few months back. They went pantless yesterday on the metro (thank goodness it was one of the moments I wasn't riding). Which makes you wonder if the seats will be cleaned at all. Ya gotta live here a few months to get accustomed to seeing it all and not being surprised by anything.


----------

